# Sticky  Oil & Lubrication Forum FAQ



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Here's the place for answers to all of our most frequently asked (and answered) questions on Oil, lubricants, and other fluids for our machines.
-Tim


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Oil & Lubrication Forum FAQ (SilverSLC)*

A sensible recommendation about oil for your car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851690


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Oil & Lubrication Forum FAQ (Mr. Rictus)*

And a list, as of the end of 2007, of all the VW 502.00 approved oils:
VW 502 00
Addinol Addinol Extra Power MV 0538 LE SAE 5W-30
Addinol Addinol Super light MV0546 SAE 5W-40
Addinol High Star SAE 5W-40
Addinol Addinol Eco Light SAE 5W-40
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-30
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Sint Evolution SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Sint Turbodiesel SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Synthetic PC SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Tecsint SL SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Extra HTS SAE 5W-40
AnYe Lubricating Oil AnYe 1 SAE 5W-40
Aral Aral SuperTronic Diesel SAE 0W-40
Avia Avia Synth SAE 5W-40
Beijing Tongyi
Petroleum Xin Gai Nian SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 5000 SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 Sport SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 TD SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 TD Sport SAE 5W-40
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf-Motorenöl SAE 5W-40
BP BP Professional EURO Plus SAE 5W-40
BP BP EuroSpirit SAE 5W-40
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 5W/30 SAE 5W-30
Bucher AG MOTOREX PROFILE V-XL SAE 5W/40 SAE 5W-40
Carl Bechem Hessol ADT Plus SAE 5W-40
Carl Bechem Staroil Synergie Alpha SAE 5W-40
Castrol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Formula RS Road and Track SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTD 505 01 Top Up SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTD Direct Injection SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX 5 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX 7 Dynatec Neu SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol TXT 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol TXT Softec Plus SL SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX 9 Magnatec SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-30 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTD Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Diesel SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol GTX 7 Dynatec SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol Syntec SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol Edge Formula RSSAE 0W-40
CastrolCastrol Magnatec A3/B4 SAE 5W-40
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega SyntheticSAE 5W-40
Cepsa Cepsa Star TDI Synt SAE 5W-40
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-40
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-30
Cyclon Hellas Cyclon F1 Racing SAE 5W-40
De Oliebron TOR Specialsynth SAE 5W-40
Dongying Xinyi Xin Yi 1 SAE 5W-40
Duckhams Duckhams QS SAE 5W-40
Duckhams Duckhams QS Premium MO SAE 5W-40
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40
Engen Petroleum Engen Xtreme SAE 5W-40
Enoc Protec X-treme SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron SL SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
Esso Motor Oil Plus SAE 5W-40
Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40
Esso Tecar Supersyn SAE 5W-40
Esso Tecar Leichtlaufmotorenoel SAE 5W-40
Eurol Eurol Super Lite 5W-40 SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Eurol Eurol Turbo DI SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia Diesel Common Rail Generation SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia Benzina Multi Valves Generation SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Aktual Fully Synth SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia K SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia WRSAE 5W-40
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-30
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-40
Fuchs TITAN Formel MC SAE 5W-40
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn LONGLIFE SAE 5W-30
Galp energia Galp Energy Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Energy SP SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Energy Ultra LS SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula 1 Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula TD Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula XLD SAE 5W-40
GinouvesYork 848 SAE 5W-40
Gulf Gulf Formula GX SAE 5W-30
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-30
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-40
Hunold Eurolub Cleantec SAE 5W-30
Igol Igol Symbol Ceramic SAE 5W-40
Igol Process Compact M SAE 5W-30
INA INA Futura MB SAE 5W-30
Iranol Iranol 30,000 SAE 5W-40
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40
Kuttenkeuler Motorenöl S-Tronic SAE 5W-40
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Excel SAE 5W-40
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly TopTec 4100 SAE 5W-40
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Pro-Engine M 300 SAE 5W-30
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Leichtlauf Special LL SAE 5W-30
Longpan Petrochemical Sonic 9000 SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Economic SAE 5W-30
Lotos Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic Turbodiesel CF SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Economic SL/CF SAE 5W-30
Lotos Lotos Traffic Thermal Control SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic Diesel 505.01 SAE 5W-40
Lukoil Lukoil-Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Meguin Motorenoel Low Emission SAE 5W-40
Meguin Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40
Meguin Olympia Pro-Tech Fully Synthetic Engine Oil SAE 5W-40
Meguin megol Motorenoil Quality SAE 5W-30
Meguin megol Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Syst S ESP SAE 5W-30
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil Synt S Turbo DieselSAE 5W-40
MobilTecar 50501SAE 5W-30
MobilMobil Special X SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold SAE 5W-30
Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul H-Tech Multi Standard SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul Synergie SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-30
MRD Motor Gold Supertec SAE 5W-40
Neste Oil Neste City ProSAE 5W-40
Nocc Valar Gema XLL 053 SAE 5W-30
Northland Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn SAE 5W-40
Oest Oest ETA Synthetik SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler Econo Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler OJS Engine Oil SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL special G SAE 5W-30
OMV OMV syn com SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium Diesel SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra SAE 5W-40
Orlen Oil Plantinum Synthetic SM/SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Orlen Oil PLATINUM MAXENERGY EURO4 SAE 5W-30
Orlen Oil Star Synt SAE 5W-40
Panolin Panolin Indy SV SAE 5W-40
Paramo Mogul Racing Pro SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30
Pennzoil Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30
Pentosin Pento High PerformanceSAE 5W-40
Petro China Kunlun HTPC SAE 5W-40
Petro China KUNLUN Tianrun SAE 5W-40
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima SAE 5W-40
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima Diesel SAE 5W-40
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 SAE 5W-40
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 LL SAE 5W-30
Poweroil High-Tech-
Schmierstoffe High-Tech-Schmierstoffe vollsynth. SAE 0W-40
Prista Oil Prista Ultra SAE 5W-40
Profi-Tech Profi-Car Synth Tech XT SAE 5W-40
Quaker State Q European EngineSAE 5W-40
Quaker State Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30
Quaker State Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40
Quantum Quantum PD Diesel SAE 5W-40
Rafinerija Modrica Galax RacingSAE 5W-40
Ravensberger
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol VSI SAE 5W-40
Ravensberger
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Cosmos SAE 0W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Evolution SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Competicion SAE 5W-40
Rothen Oil Rothen Extrasynth SAE 5W-30
Rowe Rowe Synt PD SAE 5W-40
SCT Mannol Extreme SAE 5W-40
Seventy-Six Lubricants76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40
Shanghai Tempo Tempo 8000-1A SAE 5W-40
Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Premium SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-40
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix DieselUltra SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultec SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-30
Shell PKW Motorenöl SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix PlusSAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Vapsoil 502 00 SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-40
Shell Vapsoil 503 01 SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra VA SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AX SAE 5W-30
Shell Q European Engine Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-30
Sinopec Polar Star SAE 5W-40
Sinopec Polar Star II SAE 5W-40
Slovnaft Madit Ultra SAE 5W-30
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-40
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-30
Sonol Sonol Synt 502.00 SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
Vertrieb Wintershall VIVA 1 longlife SAE 5W-30
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall Primalub topsynth SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth alpha LA SAE 5W-30
Statoil Statoil LazerWay SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil Pro Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil LazerWay TDI SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil PRO Synthetic SAE 5W-40
SWD Concep-Tech HDC SAE 5W-40
SWD swd Primus HDC SAE 5W-40
SWD GECCO Motorenöl HC SAE 5W-40
TACTI Corporation CASTLE EUARO 502 SAE 5W-40
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 502 SAE 5W-40
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE RACING SAE 5W-40
Texaco Havoline Ultra SAE 5W-40
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Ultra SAE 5W-40
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Magnum SyntheticSAE 5W-40
Unil Opal Opaljet 24 S SAE 5W-40
United Oil United 1 Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower MXL SAE 5W-30
Valvoline Valvoline DuraBlend MXLSAE 5W-40
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30
VAPS VAPSOIL 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Vial Oil Consol Ultima SAE 5W-40
Volkswagen Mexico Audi, Seat, VW Aceite para Motor a Gasoline VW 502
00 100% Sintético SAE 5W-40
Volkswagen Original
Teile ® Volkswagen Special plus SAE 5W-40
Weco Weco TXI Syntolube SAE 5W-40
Westfalen AG Westfalen Megatron SAE 5W-40
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 1000 SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 600SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-40
YPF YPF Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 5W-40
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 0W-40 
-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Oil & Lubrication Forum FAQ (SilverSLC)*

A link to the pdf listing all current 502.00 and 505.01 approved oils:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Oil & Lubrication Forum FAQ (SilverSLC)*

http://members.cox.net/jfweb/photos/VWoilTB.pdf
A link to a more recent listing of approved VW oils.
I will post the actual file here when I get that feature turned on.
-Tim


----------

